# oval office 10/25



## reelhappy (Oct 31, 2007)

ok its time for another oval office get together. 6pm 10/25 
if you haven't been lately its still on avalon blvd but next to the bingo hall on the right side going south . al and deb. still run it . come on down have a few beers and a burger. always a good time see ya there !


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

I'll be there! See you there Scot.


----------

